# New to FF with a couple of questions



## bertieboy1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi. We are just about to start on a cycle of IVF self funded. Our consultant told us we could get our HIV and Hep screening done free at the doctors but they have said no? Any suggestions? Also the consultant said that we could purchase the drugs needed from a variety of places cheaper than their recommended company but we are a bit scared trawling the internet - any help or ideas gladly received. Thanks X


----------



## shell2311 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi 

I am also new to FF, i am not having ivf so i cant answer any of your questions, sorry.

but thought i would say hi...

i am not sure if anyone is logged on as i havn't had a reply to my post.

but hopefully there will be some-one around soon!!

shell
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Bertieboy

Welcome to FF, it's a great site and you'll find lots of useful information on here.

There are quite a few girls on here who have had tests done at GP but it would depend on your GP and whether they're willing to pay for these for you.

If you use the search you might be able to find more info about buying the drugs on line.  It certainly does work out cheaper and I'm sure you'll find some good recommendations.

Good luck with cycle x


----------



## bertieboy1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. Fingers crossed for your cycle.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

You can get your HIV and Heps B&C tested for free at your local NHS GUM (Genito-Urinary Medicine) clinic.

We've had ours done there a few times now and if you just explain that you're having IVF and need to get tested then they are usually very understanding. They do usually give the results out over the phone but you need to specifically request them in writing as your clinic will need this for their records.

As for buying your IVF drugs from other suppliers....lots of chemists and supermarkets will be able to supply the drugs for you...your local chemist, Boots, Tesco etc but there is also a list of suppliers on a thread on the IVF board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.300

Which hospital are you having IVF at as you may find there is already an active running thread so you can join other ladies going through treatment there ?

If you can tell us a little bit more about yourself eg your reasons for having IVF, whether you have any children already etc then this will help us point you in the right directions and navigate the boards. 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi bertieboy and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

I want to wish you loads of luck with the IVF and that it brings a positive result.

I will leave you a couple of links that may help.

What every new member needs to know.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

Girl and boy talk (fun area)................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

Wednesday's newbie night chat school......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Bertieboy,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site  .  Good luck with the cycle of IVF.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## bertieboy1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone. A little bit about me. I knew there was something wrong with my chances of conceiving and went through the usual tests to rule out a number of things. Was diagnosed with PCOS and began Clomid etc. After several months was told that I didn't infact have PCOS I had 'unexplained infertility'. Had just got married in the October and so was shocked and excited to find out I had become pregnant in the following May. We soon realised that everything was not well when the pain became unbearable. An ectopic pregnancy was found and I underwent surgery and had a tube removed. Our world was turned upside down. At the end of the year we went to the hospital to see a consultant who told us to stop 'trying', time wasn't on my side and to go and book in for IVF. We did. The cycle went well 18 eggs were retrieved, 14 fertilised, 2 survived for transfer 1 implanted and we now have a beautiful son who is one and a half. After several more months of timed efforts (we had the vain hope that all would be sorted after a successful pregnancy) to try for our 2nd child we have now decided to start a 2nd IVF cycle which will hopefully be in May. I am no less scared than before and we are trying not to be over hopeful as we know that the success rates are still not in our favour but we are praying and hoping for success at each of the different stages and a BFP (only just getting used to all of the different acronyms!). We told everyone last time that we were going through the cycle but this time we have told no one. We need to go through this on our own this time. I am hoping to gain support from FF as I am sure I am going to need it. I have accessed the site for the first time this week and have been on three days on the trot! 
J X


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Bertieboy,

Just wanted to say welcome to the site  .  I am sorry to hear of all the troubles you have been having, you have come to the right place for support and advice which you will always get on here.  I found this site great when I was going through treatment.

Good luck with the IFV in May.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

sorry cant help you with where to find drugs etc, but dont take no from your docs push until they do the tests, god we pay enough tax for other stuff. sure a few tests wont kill them

goodluck keepinghope xx


----------



## bertieboy1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks keepinghope. I am going to try next week.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck with your tx  

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## bertieboy1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Nikki. Thinking good thoughts! What a beautiful little boy!


----------



## bertieboy1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hoorah
Took your advice keeping hope and pushed for it at the doctors. They said yes and we are booked in on Monday.
Thanks for your advice


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Bertieboy1   
sorry for the delay in replying 
Kate & Minxy have given you some wonderful advice and links, be sure to check them out. 
You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each.
I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, I have one or two to add that you may or may not have found 
Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Unexplained -
CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. 
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

Hoping for another miracle - We also have a section on FF called Babydust, where parents can chat and share parenting tips. 
*CLICK HERE*

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## bertieboy1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks very much Dizzi. I am already finding the site a great help. Looking forward to getting going! 
J X


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi BertieBoy - welcome to FF.

As you've worked out it's a great website and some wonderful support and advice.

Really glad your docs have agreed to do the screening tests for you - every little bit you can save is good.

Good luck with your tx hun

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## bertieboy1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Wendy! Hope all goes well with your tests.
J X


----------

